# A.D. Richmond New Bedford ... Spittoon??



## Ohio Rob (Dec 29, 2017)

I picked this up at an antique store last week.  I bought it because of the "A.D. Richmond New Bedford" stamping. He was an earlier 1800's  coppersmith who's items seem very desirable.  The object is copper with silver plating.  The tag said "spittoon", but I have my doubts.  The removable cone is a deflector, but I've never seen one on a spittoon.  Some research said he was tied to the shipping industry...could it be a portable ship urinal??  Anyone have an idea what it is or more information on Anthony D Richmond and his New Bedford works?


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice find and in fantastic condition too!  They were out of business by around 1875 so an early piece for sure.  I don't think it is a chamber pot of any kind....just seems too small.  With the plating it does strike me as something that would have been out in view somewhere.  Could it be some sort of whale oil lamp or betty lamp where the wick was in the tub and the cone is a snuffer?  Its a strange arrangement as most of those were elevated or had handles or hangers, but just throwing ideas out there.  Awesome find!


----------



## Mikez (Dec 31, 2017)

New Bedford location and a business that closed in 1870s strongly suggest a whaling connection. 
I'd guess a ship board item associated with rendering blubber or at least a lamp that used whale oil?


----------



## American (Jan 3, 2018)

I like the urinal idea with the removable splash guard.


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 20, 2018)

Real cool find.  I have no idea what it could be used for.


----------

